# Should I wear knee/elbow pads



## dhmc03 (May 5, 2017)

New to mountain, not new to biking.

Im in texas, but do go to Colorado wtc 1-2 times per year.

I dont do crazy downhill, but do occasionally do some trails with somewhat technical features. For example Flatrock Ranch in Comfort TX and Government Canyon State Natural Area outside San Antonio 

Good idea to go ahead buy and wear??? 

Or is it more for serious downhill?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wear what makes you feel safest.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Personal choice, but I always wore at least my knee pads and would throw on elbow pads if I was pushing my limits or wanted to be aggressive. A shredded knee from a fall may keep you from riding, so to me it's super cheap insurance to wear some pads.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

I suppose it depends on what you mean by "pads". Thick pads that are no fun to wear and use are likely not to much of an plus. For what you describe as your riding, the newer generation of thinner pads should be great. Most of these XC/trail/enduro or whatever they call them pads can be left on an entire ride.

I would try before you buy, that is, try them on if you can. I have Bluegrass Skinnies because they were rated the best ventilated. However, there sizing chart lied. I had to order and send back a pair to get the right size.

As to brand/model, honestly, everyone has their favorite and brands that fit or don't fit. I love my Skinnies, but they might not work for someone else.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Up to you.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Wear kneepads as a minimum if you’re at all worried. I’d say knees are more valuable than elbows on the daily so they get priority. Something light like G-forms or TLD speeds are comfy. 
I took a buddy out who was starting mtbing and he took a digger in the sand, ended up catching his knee on his pedal which pulled up a huge chunk of flesh. His knee looked like a half eaten state fair turkey leg. The 7 miles back to the car we’re not fun for him and then crutches for a month. Luckily no major damage. Minimalist pads most likely would’ve prevented it. I wear knee pads every ride ever since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

How you ride dictates how much protection you need. 

If you fly down trails gung ho ! then yes you do.

only you can answer such


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I have found I don’t crash with the pads on...think I second guess it less and just do it. I wear knee pads everywhere but my home trail.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Kali Strikes are super comfy and well ventilated. I wear knee and elbow pads. Going down and rubbing the skin off your forearms or knees sucks. I've gone sliding down a hill on my hands and knees and burned the skin off my forearm. I still have a big pink patch on my arm 6 months later, but I wear my elbow pads now.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I wear elbow and knee pads on every ride. 

I use leatt airflex elbow pads, which I don’t notice at all after I put them on, as they are super lightweight, flexible, and breathable. 

My knee pads are the 7idp Sam Hill pads. These aren’t quite as breathable/flexible/lightweight as the airflex knee pads, but they offer more coverage and protection. I only really notice them if it’s hotter out, they’re not as freshly washed, or something else like that. The longest day I’ve had in them was close to 20 miles, with 2500ft of elevation change. Not a huge day for most here, but they pads aren’t stopping me from pedaling a bit. 

If I was riding more Xc/trail type stuff, I’d say an even lighter set of pads would be more ideal. 

For me, I think about what a good crash could do to me. I fractured an elbow 7yrs a go on a tiny off shot of a commuting trail, and a set of decent pads costs less than a trip to the urgent care for that/stitches/whatever. And I’m worried less about appearances, than I am about any inconvenience that comes from the more serious cuts and scrapes that could occur. 

It’s the same reason I wear a full frame helmet almost all the time. It’s cheaper than paying for new teeth .


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I ride both flat rock and government canyon on a weekly basis and do not feel the need for either knee or elbow pads but I am comfortable with that, but you should ride with what makes you feel comfortable. I might change my mind if I have a big crash and hit either my elbow or knees, but time will tell.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm based in Texas as well, and also ride in various common destinations in Colorado, New Mexico, California, Nevada, Arizona, etc. While knee pad inducing kind of stuff exists in all these places, I can just as easily find some of the nastiest rocky stuff there is in Texas, with the added feature of plants and animals that want to bite you. My point being, _for me_, if I don't wear pads in Texas, I typically don't feel the need to wear them elsewhere (and have the shin scars to show for it  ). Just my preference and accepted risk. Like others have already said, I wouldn't focus so much on the type of trail as much as I would _how_ you intend to ride them.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

As you can tell it's all personal preference. I have had crashes that pads would have either prevented or minimized the damage, but it is crazy humid here in the summer, so they are just plain uncomfortable, even the minimalist g form pads I have. That said one of the folks I ride with wears them every single ride. I wear them in the winter just to keep warmer. Figure if I am going to wear arm warmers or knee warmers they might as well be padded.


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

Agreed with the "personal preference" comments. But, since you asked, I say yes. I have found that when I am padded up, I ride more comfortably. I am more aggressive, and try things I wouldn't normally try, so, in effect, it has improved my riding (50 years old next B-Day, just started a year and a half ago, so the gains are coming slowly!). Just like all gear, I am constantly searching for the right ones. At a minimum.....I wear a pair of Easton baseball sliding sleeves. The reason for this is that they are a compression fit, which helps a bum knee, they have padding on both the knee and side of the knee, plus, they make for a great liner for my A-Stars Volcano (sized up) knee pads, which can be worn without taking off my shoes. If I'm at the bike park, I will go with a pair of DH pads from Fox. I have found any of those options more than comfortable enough for the park or on pedaly rides. Now, the elbow pads have been more of a pain to dial in. I started out with my old Fox MX pads, but they would slide down. I moved on to a pair of TLD EG5550 pads (found a killer sale), which have much better coverage and don't slide down, but they are a pain to slide on, and they are big.....practically armpit to wrist. THey are comfortable, and the jersey sleeves slide over them, tons of confidence while riding, but....if I was on a longer ride, I may keep them in the pack until the trail warrants them. Point being, still searching for a full time solution for the elbow pads. At the bike park, I can't afford to not go to work the next day, so I wear one of those upper body armor "jackets" which isn't super comfortable, but I feel safe. Clearly you can see that I am likely over armored, but like I said....it gives me confidence, so I push a little harder, and ultimately, the ride is more fun. Hell, I am considering wearing a lightweight full face on my local chunky trails for that same reason.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I feel uncomfortable if I _don't_ have knee protection. For standard trail riding I'll use a lightweight knee sleeve that protects against abrasion and mild impact. If I'm downhilling at the bike park I have a burlier pad.

Elbow pads always seem to slide down to my wrists so I don't often wear those.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If you think you would feel better with them, then wear them.

I haven't messed with pads at this point. I don't generally push my limits so far that I crash frequently, or hard so that side of the equation is kinda low. But I also run hot and living in the SE, I don't want the extra extra warmth of wearing them.

I've seen a number of riders locally using the G-form and similar pads, but sliding them down for the climb, then putting them on for real for the descents. Where I live, that sort of thing is practical since rides often involve one or two big climbs followed by big descents. I've thought about trying some out and wearing them this way, but just haven't put the effort into checking out pads yet.

If I lived somewhere that the terrain was more rolling with shorter climbs and descents, wearing the pads that way wouldn't be so practical. I wouldn't want to be sliding them up and down 10 times or more per ride. And after having lived in TX for a number of years, I'm not sure I'd want to mess with pads at all, even in the rockier Austin trails, when it's hot.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Personal preference. If it's just an easy ride, I don't wear any other form of protection than a helmet and gloves. If I'm riding more aggressive (I like to horse around on the trails), I'll beak out the knee pads with partial shin coverage. If I'm riding certain trails with a much higher percentage of me wiping out, I'll break out the elbow pads too. 

I used to ride without knee pads and now I have scars all over the back of my calves and shins from pedal strikes. I used to come home with bloody legs and the GF use to get freaked out. Figured at my age, I better take more safety precautions because it takes forever to heal 100%.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

No.


----------



## dbf909 (Apr 25, 2018)

Here in South Florida there's not much sustained climbing and descending... More technical and man-made obstacles and flat XC style terrain. Most of the trail-beds are crushed shell and coral rock and can be like razor blades to skin.

Quite a bit of coral rocks and rock gardens as well. Also lots of saw palmetto and some cactus (prickly pear types).

Pads are a challenge since the weather is pretty hot and humid most of the year. I've been wearing Alpinestars Paragon Elbows and Knees for a couple of years now. They are remarkably well ventilated and I've become so used to riding with them that I don't even notice unless I leave the trailhead without them. They have saved a lot of blood loss over that time and have held up pretty well.

I don't always crash, but when I do, I have Pads on...


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have knee and elbow pads. G-form. I got them for enduro racing and for big gnar. They suck in the heat of Arizona summer and I have only worn them twice. Once to test and a 2nd time in the Enduro. I have 50% crash rate with these. Crashed in the enduro at speed and the knee pads worked great. Took spill and got back up an lost minimal time in the stage. It would have hurt without the pads. 

So it really depends on how often you crash and how fast you are going. The faster you go and more on the limit for crashing the more important they are. However for XC racing they suck since they are more weight, more restrictive and less breathable.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I crashed and hurt my knee a couple of years ago and it hurt for about 3 months. I hit that big bone on the outside of my knee. I've since bought Leatt Airflex Pro kneepads and wear them every ride (they have GREAT side protection) and I've gotten used to them enough where I don't notice them on regular rides and they don't really bother me on hot as Hades rides in TX. Crashed a few time since and never really felt a thing. Elbow pads, that's another story, I only wear them occasionally. Same Leatt Airflex. Not uncomfortable in the least but just forget to put them on more than anything.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

natas1321 said:


> I ride both flat rock and government canyon on a weekly basis and do not feel the need for either knee or elbow pads but I am comfortable with that, but you should ride with what makes you feel comfortable. I might change my mind if I have a big crash and hit either my elbow or knees, but time will tell.


Most don't feel the need until it's after a crash that takes you off your bike for some time. I just went through this and am still recovering a month later. Seemingly non technical terrain at high speed can trash you in an instant. Massive skin loss and a hole in your body are no joke. I hope you and some others never experience this but it can be life changing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

trmn8er said:


> Most don't feel the need until it's after a crash that takes you off your bike for some time. I just went through this and am still recovering a month later. Seemingly non technical terrain at high speed can trash you in an instant. Massive skin loss and a hole in your body are no joke. I hope you and some others never experience this but it can be life changing.
> 
> I've had my share of crashes with injuries don't get me wrong, broke a few ribs last year and a bruised sternum and to be honest my worst crashes are at trails that are not that technical like you said. I just don't feel comfortable with knee or elbow pads, but am fine with a full face helmet and body armor, but after thinking about this thread I am looking at knee pads.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

And to that I would agree it’s obviously up to each of us to weigh the risk and decide for ourselves. I get it. Pads are not comfortable at times. I occasionally race and ride mostly XC stuff so I’m sure they will bother me at times. Since my crash I’m wearing light duty pads that seem pretty comfortable but when it gets hot it may suck. My main point is that bad crashes can and will happen on most any type of terrain and sometimes with serious injuries. Pads can minimize some of these injuries. In over 13,000 miles of dirt riding I’ve had plenty of small crashes and only two more serious. I choose to wear pads now and manage my risk to injury so hopefully I do not go thru this again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A_Nomad_RidesAgain (Nov 23, 2019)

I wear knee and elbow pads on almost every ride, although I live in the PNW and typically ride more difficult terrain. Your risks of crashing are much higher when you are starting out but they are always present. In the summer I was doing a long ride with 7 riders. I was the only one wearing them and I was also the only one that crashed. I washed out my front tire on some loose gravel and used both the knee and elbow pads to lessen the impact. I walked away without a scratch. Later in the summer I skipped wearing them on a less technical ride, crashed and scraped up my knee.

To me I'd recommend buying the most comfortable pads you can afford and then just make it part of your routine to wear them. I personally find mine comfortable and with somewhat routine washing I don't even notice them.

I wear the RF Ambush style. Good luck!


----------



## Le frog (May 13, 2018)

Based on my experience, I would definitively say yes. I had too many stupid falls ( mostly low speed, on flatter terrain or even on technical climbs, snagging twigs poking out on the trail, rear tire wiping on loose ground...etc.) that left my DNA on the local trails, flaying my elbows and unavoidably leadIng to a messy healing process, and an angry wife . I even punctured a knee falling on rocky shards! I could even say I don’t wear enough. We take the pain to protect our heads, so why not our limbs? Yes we all want to look cool and be comfortable. So I always pack my trusted G form elbow pads, that I use for downhills, and wear long sleeve jerseys when SoCal weather permits. I might look like a beginner, but wearing the extra protection became a habit, like wearing a seatbelt, and also gives me more confidence on technical terrain. Those pads saved my skin several times, so well worth it. For bike parks, more difficult trails... etc, I definitely wear knee pads as well.


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

My worst wrecks have all been completely where I wouldn't figure I'd have a wreck. Inattention, a lose dog, went over a berm... My speeds were probably a little higher because they were "high confidence" areas. I bounced off my face pretty recently too and I'm getting too old to take weeks off every time I fall.

It's up to you OP, what's your risk tolerance? Bad stuff happens fast.


----------



## Agar426 (May 29, 2009)

To add to several posts on the same topic, I agree that many accidents happen in areas that may not be the gnarliest section of the trail. A good friend of mine was riding a local blue rated trail, made it through the drops, the chunk, and while cruising through the smooth section, he ate it and fractured his scapula into several pieces. My most recent OTB was in a section that I had ridden a hundred times, nothing gnarly at all, a small wheelie up a small step up.....handlebar caught a branch, slowing me down, dropping my front wheel in front of the step up instead of on top of it while still under pedal power....bam, split second later I'm eating dirt. My motorcycle riding friends have a saying, dress for the crash, not the ride. That's what I try to do.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I personally feel that if you're attempting to progress, you should be padding up a bit more than you would be otherwise. But I also feel that if you can find pads/other protection gear that you are comfortable using all the time, why not wear them constantly. Which is why I have the gear I have, and wear it as often as I do.

And while pads are hotter than not wearing pads, some of them are pretty lightweight/breathable. Of course, still not as much as not wearing pads, but still a far cry from the plastic hardshells of yesteryear.

I live in the PNW, and ride in what most would consider to be cold/cooler weather much of the time, so the heat factor isn't as much of a consideration for me. However, I still wear my pads through the summer here, which is usually in the ~75-95f temperature range.

I use this pair of elbow pads (Leatt Airflex). They're the most breathable ones I've personally used/tried on. If you're looking for something that is actually impact certified, but want something barely noticeable, I don't know if you'll do much better than these.










Also, while elbow pads are not as commonly seen/socially considered acceptable (compared to knee pads, which are almost as common as helmets for most mtb'ers around here), I personally feel that they are less noticeable while riding than knee pads, as long as you're not getting a hard plastic shell version (ie, almost no functional reason not to wear them)

I say this because elbows aren't really bending as much as knees, so they are less likely to chafe (don't have the repetitive motion of pedaling), and also not generating as much heat/etc. Once mine are on, I don't really think about them again until taking them off. So IMO, its a small price to pay for helping prevent road rash, and reducing the likelihood that I'll ever need stitches/etc.

YMMV of course.

Knee pads usually take more of the brunt of many crashes, so they may pay off more (which is why they are the more common pad IMO). But, they're usually more noticeable. So you have to match these to the type of riding much more to not have them be bothersome on longer rides.

I use the 7idp Sam Hill pads, and like them quite a bit. For really pedally riding in hotter weather, I'd probably go with something cooler/more breathable/less protection. I'm consciously taking a slight hit in warm weather comfort (less of an issue with my avg riding temps being 45-70f), for more coverage on the downs, as I'm trying to progress right now.










But as always, wear what makes you comfortable.

Now that I pay my own healthcare/bills and have a wife/family to support, I wear more gear than I used to, to reduce the impact to my life if I crash (either cuts/bruises, stitches, etc), so I don't miss work/etc. I'm used to it all now, and actually feel weird if I'm not wearing all. So I think that to some extent, you'll adjust to end up wearing the most often.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

BmanInTheD said:


> I crashed and hurt my knee a couple of years ago and it hurt for about 3 months. I hit that big bone on the outside of my knee. I've since bought Leatt Airflex Pro kneepads and wear them every ride (they have GREAT side protection) and I've gotten used to them enough where I don't notice them on regular rides and they don't really bother me on hot as Hades rides in TX. Crashed a few time since and never really felt a thing. Elbow pads, that's another story, I only wear them occasionally. Same Leatt Airflex. Not uncomfortable in the least but just forget to put them on more than anything.


Ok. Sold. Since I see the young EnduroBros are using these then they're surely good enuff for us 50+'ers too!👍😎


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I have plenty of bloody pictures of my recent crash if you need further convincing. Good choice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3Cavalry (Feb 1, 2020)

I wear elbow and knee pads every ride. Borrowed the "all the gear, all the time" idea from motorcycling. I also wear a full-face on anything beyond easy XC. I use Troy Lee Raid pads for both arms and legs. No real knee bangers yet (maybe because I'm on SPDs) but the elbow pads have been nice on a couple of falls when my handlebars caught a tree. I've had a half-dozen slow-speeds falls so far that were utter non-events thanks to the pads.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

8 of the of 10+ riders in our group wear both knee/shin and elbow pads.

We ride rocky, rooty, technical trails and have been saved numerous times. We are not overly aggressive but we do fall, not many major crashes, but small little "dumps". 

I can't count how many times a elbow pad or shin pad has protected one of us where a tire slipped on wet root or we couldn't unclip in time. Even the slightest fall on an unprotected elbow or knee can end a ride abruptly.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes. Protecting you from even one fall is worth it. How many times have you said to yourself after a fall that you wished u had some protection. Or said to yourself I'd pay 500 just not to be hurt? Time off from riding, damage to yourself, time off work, wife ridculing you are all good reasons to wear protection. I have tried many pads and always go with something which gives me the most comfort and above average protection. Currently rocking poc joint pvd system knee and elbows. Havent found anything more comfortable which doesn't give me rub marks.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Depends on the user.

I personally feel no need to wear pads. Some people riding the same trails look like they are en route to Rampage. That's a personal choice, and that's fine. 

That said, I can't imagine trying to ride at any kind of high intensity in the summer time wearing all of the stuff I see some people wearing.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> Depends on the user.
> 
> I personally feel no need to wear pads. Some people riding the same trails look like they are en route to Rampage. That's a personal choice, and that's fine.
> 
> That said, I can't imagine trying to ride at any kind of high intensity in the summer time wearing all of the stuff I see some people wearing.


That's the funny thing to me. Some guys think guys wearing pads look silly but they have just as much reason to think the guys rocking skin-clinging Lycra, aero shoe covers, roadie helmets, etc, look like they're headed to the Giro.

Disclaimer: I've been at both extremes but now pad up at least with knee pads unless racing XC or I'm riding only dirt (no rocks) in sweltering heat. It's just not with it IMO.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

There are plenty of comfortable CE EN 1621-1 level 1 options on the market. I didn't like wearing them at first but I forced the habit and now I feel sort of naked riding without knee pads. 

I don't know of any level certified 2 pads that fit and breathe well enough to more or less forget on a 3-4 hour trail ride but i'm looking.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> That's the funny thing to me. Some guys think guys wearing pads look silly but they have just as much reason to think the guys rocking skin-clinging Lycra, aero shoe covers, roadie helmets, etc, look like they're headed to the Giro.
> 
> Disclaimer: I've been at both extremes but now pad up at least with knee pads unless racing XC or I'm riding only dirt (no rocks) in sweltering heat. It's just not with it IMO.


Oh, I don't think they look silly, per se. Just not the route I would take to skin that particular cat. Protection is a personal choice and I can't blame someone for wanting to protect themselves. Their assessment of risk is different than mine, and that's fine.

That said, the only time I wear different apparel is when I'm riding shuttle laps or riding the bike park. Otherwise, MTB/CX/gravel/road/track are all the same apparel. I generate a lot of heat, and get too hot wearing baggies, pads, etc in summer-ish weather.


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes, 2 sets, Leatt Airflex for pedal trails, and a burlier set for bike park trips. 

I don't wear them on my home trail, it is really tame and there are not any rocks and very few roots.

The hard decision is when it is 90+ degrees on intermediate pedal trails. For me it depends on how rocky the terrain is. I always keep in mind a small crash without pads might mean ending the ride, a trip to the clinic to get stitches and being off the bike for a week. With pads, you just dust off and keep riding. 

The bike park trips it is an easy decision to wear pads, and I lean toward heavy duty pads/armor. 

Drove 8 hours to Angel Fire last year, 1 damn minute into the 1st run my buddy (wearing no pads) went otb and smashed his elbow, compound fracture. Spent all day at the hospital for his 1st surgery and drove 8 hours straight back so he could have the 2nd surgery. We did not even get 1 run in on that trip.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dhmc03 said:


> New to mountain, not new to biking.
> 
> Im in texas, but do go to Colorado wtc 1-2 times per year.
> 
> ...


I wear elbow and knee pads for every ride. The folks I ride with fit into two groups....those who wear both pads and those with scars/injuries to their elbows and knees.

We have had folks that used to ride with us give up after serious joint injury and the resulting surgeries.

There is no perfect answer. Personally Elbow and knee pads don't bother me even on hot days or really long rides so I wear them and am happy I do when I end up on the ground in the rocks.

Other folks don't mind taking the risk of injury so they don't wear them.

If you are a new MTBer you are probably going to crash more in the first couple years than the next 5 years combined so you might want to wear pads now and then see how you feel when your skills are better developed.


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

I ride in knee or knee/shin all the time now. The kids ride in knee pads all the time also. For us it has been easy reduction or prevention of an injury. I took a hard hit on a rock directly on the knee on a crash 8 miles from the truck, knee instantly swole up it was a miserable 2+ hours back to the truck over something that would have been reduced or eliminated. Both my 8 and 12 y/o really started riding the trails last year, there are still lots of spills and crashes. The knee pads have really helped out when they bang a knee and it doesnt hurt near as much, keeps them going more.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I wear knee pads usually but never shin or elbow. I would like some decent elbow pads. Don't see the point in shin pads though.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

93EXCivic said:


> I wear knee pads usually but never shin or elbow. I would like some decent elbow pads. Don't see the point in shin pads though.


If you ride flat pedals with long aggressive pins, the shin pads save a bit of pain when you slip a pedal. That said, full length shin guards don't really make sense to me, unless you're at a bike park.

I find it no coincidence though that my Sam Hill knee pads have a bit of extended knee coverage (let's call it "upper shin"). I don't slip pedals often, but when I do, it's usually the upper shin/lower knee of the other leg that pays the price. And these have that covered at least.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Many ppl buying/using extra protections only after they had serious crash, and before that they say its too mush and too bulky... and im always surprised when i see these young park rats riding full gas only with t-shirt, jeans and fullface (sometimes also with neck braces), but no other protections or even gloves.

As i see this, its all dependent where im riding that day and how risky it is: 
- Lift days/DH runs im using fullface, body armor, impact shorts, elbow & knee pads. 
- Long rides with climbs, flow trails and singletracks it will be half shell helmet, knee pads and backpack with build-in back protector (sometimes also elbow pads). 
- on my 'home runs' that its mostly climbs on dirt roads only half shell helmet.
- And gloves on every ride.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't crash often, but the times I have, well I didn't have my knee pads on and regretted it. 

YMMV.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I found some level 2 certified pads I think I may be able to live with for all around riding: 7idp Project Knee and Transition Elbow. Very comfortable in the shop, we'll see how I feel after the first 2000' climb. Will keep the level 1 certified Fox Enduro Pros around for longer trail rides in the summer.


----------



## choppages (May 27, 2014)

for me, it's okay. After all, it's for your safety.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm a padded up guy. I take falls from time to time. It pays to have some decent pads and stuff that isn't going to freaking slip down while riding or in a crash. Right now I'm on the Sam Hill Knee pads from 7iDP. They are freaking great and have real solid protection for any ride aside from DH stuff.

I do however need some slim but certified elbow pads that can fit under a jersey/flannel etc. Any one have some recommendations? I have POC VPD Air pads (not the sleeve ones) and they are hot garbage that slide down even which cinched down. Its rediculous (POC is nice company tho). thx


----------



## M3Cavalry (Feb 1, 2020)

Try Troy Lee RAID elbow pads. They're great. I thought the POC VPD Air sucked too.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I say yes. I don't ride fast or jump etc. the fall I had was no big deal but as I tucked and rolled my knee hit a piece of wood and I got a bad cut requiring 11 stitches. so now I wear knee pads.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Years ago, when I first moved to New England, I got into the habit of wearing knee pads on most rides because everything you heard in history class about how many rocks there are in New England is true. Pretty much any place you fall is going to include a rock.

I got kinda ridiculed in the parking lot once by a bunch of 20-somethings asking if I "needed all that stuff just to ride." I replied I didn't need it to ride, I needed it when I fell. Since I never know when that might be, I just wear it on every ride. Things got pretty quiet after that, more so when I cleaned all the high exposure technical features that gave them pause.

Wearing some extra gear gives me a measure of confidence to try lines that I might not otherwise. I'm in my mid-50's and don't bounce as well as I used to.


----------



## RichardWad (Sep 24, 2019)

I have the Troy Kee raid knees and elbows.

The elbow pads are trash if you have skinny arms. They slide down all the time. To somewhat alleviate this, i pull them viciously upward to the point that the bottom cuff feels like a tourniquet on my forearm. 

That being said, the TLD Speed D30 knee sleeves are fantastic, the Speed D30 elbows are garbage (same slip down problem), and the TLD Stage helmet is exquisite. If i go down a size, the kneepads and elbow pads can't even make it past my forearms or calves


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I've come to the conclusion that the only way to keep elbow pads in place is to use one of those shirt-type armored garments.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

A motocrosser at heart and it was a Seamless biking transition and mt.biking since the eighties, with lucky just small minor crashes. now that I’m 62 and read about all the injuries I wear elbow guards, knee guards, wrist braces, shoulder pads and full face helmet. It might get a little warm in the summer but it’s definitely cooler than a cast. I Hope this extra protection will let me plan to ride to the nineties, just one crash can turn my life around and Never want to hang it up. Really The gear fabrics and designs of today is unbelievable great injury protection.


----------

